# Gina



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Another one of these all in one brewers:






I've seen it for sale at La Cabra, https://www.lacabra.dk/products/gina , probably can be had cheaper elsewhere though. Seems to have a few neat ideas.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just interested if anyone here has a Gina. And before you ask, no, I wasn't going to buy one, I am interested in the results in the cup and thoughts about the design.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Certainly a thing of beauty...reminds me of an old lantern.

I'd be interested to hear the RMBS guys' view on this as a practical object


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

i have one of these which looks similar....lets you brew, or use like an aero press and the results are good

https://trinitycoffee.co/collections/trinity-one/products/trinity-one


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think this looks like a nice idea though not really giving massive advances over different ways to achieve similar things. The app reviews certainly aren't encouraging: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gina-smart-coffee-brewer/id1168342086?mt=8


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the only other person with a Trinity is Systemic and he used his more than I use mine. Once the Niche is here I will start to use it again


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> i have one of these which looks similar....lets you brew, or use like an aero press and the results are good
> 
> https://trinitycoffee.co/collections/trinity-one/products/trinity-one


It looks like a smart piece of kit, dfk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> It looks like a smart piece of kit, dfk


It is, a real design classic in my humble. Thats why I bought one, not so much to use but to look at!


----------

